# Using big dish w/ DISH receiver???



## darknova (Jul 3, 2004)

Sometime in the early hours of June 30th, someone decided they liked my Dish network satellite dish a little too much and stole it! Unbolted the thing from the side of my apartment building and took off. I was alerted by my neighbor who lives next to that side of the building after he heard squeeling tires. The reason no one heard anything else at the time was because it was a very hot night and pretty much everyone in the complex had their AC's on full blast... Dish says they're sending someone out next Wed to mount another dish on the roof of the complex. So while that's good news and all, I'm on a 4 day vacation from work with NO TV 

Sitting behind the complex are a couple of old C band dishes that haven't been in use for years. I've been playing around with them and was recently using them to pick up KTLA and a couple of radio stations. My question is this... Can I plug my dish network receiver into one of the satellites and move it into position to get dish network programming? I looked at the cables coming out of one of the dishes and both cables are RG6 and the run can't be more than about 35ft. 

Is this possible??

EDIT> I apologize if this is in the wrong forum. I haven't exactly been thinking clearly lately.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

darknova said:


> Sometime in the early hours of June 30th, someone decided they liked my Dish network satellite dish a little too much and stole it! Unbolted the thing from the side of my apartment building and took off. I was alerted by my neighbor who lives next to that side of the building after he heard squeeling tires. The reason no one heard anything else at the time was because it was a very hot night and pretty much everyone in the complex had their AC's on full blast... Dish says they're sending someone out next Wed to mount another dish on the roof of the complex. So while that's good news and all, I'm on a 4 day vacation from work with NO TV
> 
> Sitting behind the complex are a couple of old C band dishes that haven't been in use for years. I've been playing around with them and was recently using them to pick up KTLA and a couple of radio stations. My question is this... Can I plug my dish network receiver into one of the satellites and move it into position to get dish network programming? I looked at the cables coming out of one of the dishes and both cables are RG6 and the run can't be more than about 35ft.
> 
> ...


The big dish uses a different type of Ku LNB. It won't work.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

> I'm on a 4 day vacation from work with NO TV


 I could think of better things to do while on vacation that watch TV....


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Even if you put the correct lnb on the big dish it probably won't work. You'll get too much interference from adjacent sats.


----------



## darknova (Jul 3, 2004)

Hall said:


> I could think of better things to do while on vacation that watch TV....


My job requires me to travel. In this past week alone I've been to Seattle, Vancouver, Denver, Vegas and Phoenix. Sitting in front of the TV is my perfect idea of a vacation.


----------

